# ph in new tank?



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

Will the ph in a new tank rise gradually and settle out where it should be or should it be fine from the start?

right now the ph in my tank is 7.8 all the fish are doing fine (for now?) but do i need to add something to the water to raise the ph or will it set its self straight?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

leave it to settle and do not use ph powder...it wrecked my tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why is it only 7.8? 
It should be much higher in a new tank, since the saltmix has buffers in it to give you around 8.3 at the very start.
I would have to guess that your pH in this case isn't going to rise until you fix whatever dropped it so much & so quickly. This doesn't mean that you should go adding anything, either. You might have already added something you shouldn't have.

Low O2, high CO2, cavitation...
Hmmm... do you have any pumps that are pulling water instead of pushing it? Any kinked hoses? Any clogged filters? A too-tightly fitting lid? Any Liverock gone bad?


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

there is some sand in my media but it isnt halting water flow and I didn't know I'd I should rinse off the media. The only thing I have added is a new piece or live rock and fish. My sixline wrasse died I'm not positive why becuase the other fish are fine and it didn't look all that great when I got it. My clown fish cb shrimp and two hermit crabs are okay the shrimp has been in as long as the sixline.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Did you cycle this tank before adding the fish?


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

yes i did, i did a water change and used RO to refill it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

First of all, never buy a fish that "doesn't look all that great" unless you have a quarantine tank already waiting for it. Otherwise, you are literally begging for trouble, and you'll almost certainly get it.

That doesn't explain your problem, though, but I still don't have enough to go on for that. Where do you live? What pH is your faucet water and RO water?


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i didn't buy the sixline wrasse i adopted it from a friends tank who was over crowded. the RO water is 8.3 and my tap is 7.0... i just tested the water and now it is between 8.0-8.5 (i'm using test strips) i don't know if the water change helped or if it just worked its self out


----------

